# portable cell phone signal blocker device



## Anonymous (Sep 25, 2016)

I was a spammer and have since been deleted. My apologies for trying to take advantage of the fine group here for my own personal selfish gain.

:LOL2:


----------



## richg99 (Sep 25, 2016)

The jammers that I have read about are legal in Europe, but not in the US. I don't know about Canada. richg99


----------



## Johnny (Sep 26, 2016)

.


----------



## JMichael (Sep 26, 2016)

My initial guess would be spam, but I won't be the test subject for clicking on that link regardless.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2016)

Spammers are winners. Bye bye! :LOL2:


----------



## richg99 (Sep 26, 2016)

Mike. I believe that you are right. richg99


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 27, 2016)

I hate to show my lack of tech savvy, but just got to ask. Why would someone want a cell phone blocker device?


----------



## richg99 (Sep 27, 2016)

I wouldn't click on his link. The guy is obviously a a spammer. 

I'd love a blocker for movies, restaurants, doctor offices and any other confined places where idiots talk loudly and disturb everyone else in the room. richg99


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 27, 2016)

richg99 said:


> I wouldn't click on his link. The guy is obviously a a spammer.
> 
> I'd love a blocker for movies, restaurants, doctor offices and any other confined places where idiots talk loudly and disturb everyone else in the room. richg99



Ah, I got it. Thanks. I have a cell phone, but it is not a smart phone. Paid $19 for it over four years ago and it is still working. Wife says I'm probably the only guy in California that doesn't have a smart phone. Says she is going to get an upgrade and give me her old IPhone. At least I don't have to worry about my current phone being stolen. 

And BTW, happy birthday!


----------



## richg99 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks, I still two more days as a "youngster". Ha Ha

richg99


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 28, 2016)

burlhowk said:


> I was a spammer and have since been deleted. My apologies for trying to take advantage of the fine group here for my own personal selfish gain.
> 
> :LOL2:




NICE!


----------

